# Lure, Bait or both



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

When you guys set for coyote and fox, do you use lure and bait(like a food or paste), or just one or the other?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

depends on the set and the season. when it's cold i'll use some call lure and bait (such as a ground paste bait) down the hole. if i'm trapping pesky spring dogs or summer dogs it's usually just a low powered bait or a sent post. You'll be ok to use both, just don't play all your cards on one set, mix it up and keep some books to make sure what is working and what isn't. It'll make it easier the following years.

xdeano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

yes, i try to mix it up a bit. i need to get some urine though. in two years of trapping yotes with footholds, i caught my first this year, it sure is tough! but its fun. i know a lot of people that trap them with footholds, but the blind set at baitpiles and hang meat from trees, to me i just dont like it bc its not "conventional" to me


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just be careful using visual attractants, baitpiles, or "exposed" meat. Some states dont allow legholds to be used in such circumstances, and many more have a minimum distance your allowed to set from such sites.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

ha i dont do it that way anyway, so no worries


----------

